# Firmware Build is 2018.12.1 b39b759 (4/6/18)



## apmowery (Feb 26, 2018)

I just got a new update again this morning. Can't figure out what/if anything changed though - I will use navigation this morning & see but at first glance the navigation interface & look doesn't seem to be different. I got the scroll wheel update last week & the release notes don't show anything new on this one but I know that doesn't always mean anything. Here is my newest firmware build:
2018.12.1 b39b759


----------



## sdmodel3 (Dec 16, 2017)

Have the same update. Haven’t had one in theee versions. Besides the back heated seats the backup cam update is pretty amazing... other that that, don’t see anything different from other’s details on .12.


----------



## aquadoggie (Feb 23, 2018)

Dumb question amnesty: if I don't have EAP and the update deals with only EAP issues, will I still get the update?


----------



## RunCycle (Jan 21, 2018)

Adding to the dumb question queue: Do I have to be on wifi in order to get an update?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

RunCycle said:


> Adding to the dumb question queue: Do I have to be on wifi in order to get an update?


no. currently the only wifi the Model 3 can connect to is at the Tesla service centers. so most owners/cars are getting their updates over LTE.


----------



## sabonis (Jun 26, 2017)

Finally got an update last night. 

I went from 2018.4.18 to 2018.12.1. I got the UI changes, AEB to 90MPH, heated rear seats, much better looking backup camera quality, it does seem like some autopilot improvements and perhaps something else I am forgetting?

Granted, this is all my opinion, but it does seem like there was a lot less ping ponging back and forth in the lane as I used autopilot on my way to work today; however, there are a few spots on a rather mild swooping turn that autopilot normally disengages. It still does. Not a big deal, but was really curious if common disengage spots would get better.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

2018.12.1 just got 8 updates today on TeslaFi. There's a chance that this could go fleetwide shortly.


----------



## itsmekb (Sep 13, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> 2018.12.1 just got 8 updates today on TeslaFi. There's a chance that this could go fleetwide shortly.


Got 2018.12.1 last night. I was on 2018.4.17 before that


----------



## Smoked Goblin (Apr 5, 2016)

In addition to everything mentioned above, it appears that lane change is smoother on autopilot with the most recent update.


----------



## LV Acrobat (Dec 29, 2017)

I got the 2018.12.1 yesterday morning(Prev 2018.4.19), Back up camera is fixed! Always hoped for that. Autopilot I guess is better? Still a bit drunk, maybe slightly better. 2016 AP1 Model S from memory seemed so much smoother in its motions. Also Phone connecting to unlock and disconnect charger MUCH better, no hiccups yet. Being able to change the autopilot setting and speed on the wheel is HUGE to me. Best part of update IMO.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Update available... must leave office and go to car!!!!


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Update available... must leave office and go to car!!!!


We need to request that we can install update from the app. If I'm at work and it's raining, I shouldn't need to run out to the car to start the update!


----------



## rareohs (Sep 15, 2017)

got update today!


----------



## aquadoggie (Feb 23, 2018)

Same. Only thing from the release notes for me (non-EAP) is the scroll wheel for cruise. They made a big deal that you can adjust the mirrors and steering wheel with the rollers, but it's always been that way. Unless I'm nuts. Am I nuts?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

aquadoggie said:


> Same. Only thing from the release notes for me (non-EAP) is the scroll wheel for cruise. They made a big deal that you can adjust the mirrors and steering wheel with the rollers, but it's always been that way. Unless I'm nuts. Am I nuts?


You're not nuts -- it makes no sense that the steering wheel and mirrors were in the release notes!


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

Got update when I picked up my car. Only real change I see is the steering wheel buttons. I haven't test driven the adjustment via steering wheel... yet.

Mirror adjustments are done with one wheel now instead of both.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Spiffywerks said:


> Got update when I picked up my car. Only real change I see is the steering wheel buttons. I haven't test driven the adjustment via steering wheel... yet.
> 
> Mirror adjustments are done with one wheel now instead of both.
> 
> ...


Ahh -- reading comprehension failure on my part. Ok this makes sense to move it all to the single scroll wheel and have an on screen switch for left vs. right.


----------



## oripaamoni (Jan 25, 2018)

Picked up my car yesterday, took me 200 miles before I realized it came with 12.1 when I bumped the scroll wheel on accident when in autopilot


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

oripaamoni said:


> Picked up my car yesterday, took me 200 miles before I realized it came with 12.1 when I bumped the scroll wheel on accident when in autopilot


Don't worry, you still be finding new stuff 2,000, 20,000 miles down the road. 

Thats the beauty of updates!


----------



## aquadoggie (Feb 23, 2018)

So my question is will the right scroll wheel adjust my cruise speed even though I am non-EAP? Guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

aquadoggie said:


> So my question is will the right scroll wheel adjust my cruise speed even though I am non-EAP? Guess I'll find out soon enough.


I think Cruise control is included no matter what options you have, so the scroll wheeel function should work. Only Adaptive Cruise Control (slows down, speeds up based on car in front of you) is only included with EAP.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

The release notes did not explicitly say it but cruise follow distance is managed by left and right clicks on the right scroll wheel. Scrolling up and down for speed (as mentikndf in the release notes) does work perfectly.

When managing cruise follow distance via the right scroll wheel you get the following graphic!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984760456152829958


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

...and apparently cruise speed can now be controlled with the right scroll wheel as well.

Dan


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

My goodness... the scroll wheel adjusting the speed of cruise control is like those Reese’s peanut butter cup commercials where they discover the bliss of bringing those two things together. It. Is. PERFECT!


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

I firmly believe that the ability to constantly upgrade, change, adjust, and generally improve the the driver experience in Tesla cars is the single most underestimated quality in the brand. The car just keeps getting better over time. The car you pay for and take delivery of is NOT the same car you will have in two years time. No other car manufacturer can compare on this front and the vast majority of analysts and auto journalists just don't get this. HUGE advantage to Tesla on this front.

Dan


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> and the vast majority of analysts and auto journalists just don't get this. HUGE advantage to Tesla on this front.


Because they have a test car for a day or two and don't see the changes that happen over time. Or even if an update happens while they have a car, everything is still new and being learned, so any updated features just blend in. I think it is one of those things that doesn't stand out until it is experienced firsthand. Most 'professional' reviewers that mention updates act like they are more of a novelty trick than anything else.


----------



## aquadoggie (Feb 23, 2018)

Dan Detweiler said:


> I firmly believe that the ability to constantly upgrade, change, adjust, and generally improve the the driver experience in Tesla cars is the single most underestimated quality in the brand. The car just keeps getting better over time. The car you pay for and take delivery of is NOT the same car you will have in two years time. No other car manufacturer can compare on this front and the vast majority of analysts and auto journalists just don't get this. HUGE advantage to Tesla on this front.
> 
> Dan


This x 1000000000000


----------



## Rhaekar (Mar 27, 2018)

Just started my update, can't wait to try it out. Scroll wheel control seems so obvious that I'm surprised they didn't do it from the beginning.


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

Rhaekar said:


> Just started my update, can't wait to try it out. Scroll wheel control seems so obvious that I'm surprised they didn't do it from the beginning.


Better late than never.  It's definitely a really useful feature. I actually prefer it to the Model S/X dedicated stalk now.


----------



## HansL (Mar 1, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> You're not nuts -- it makes no sense that the steering wheel and mirrors were in the release notes!


No - what they did is the changed the mirrors to ONLY the left button on the steering wheel. And now you can use the right button to adjust your cruise control speed vs having to use the display screen.


----------



## PatrickM (Oct 3, 2017)

I just got this update too for my Model 3 and accepted it. It's running now.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

HansL said:


> No - what they did is the changed the mirrors to ONLY the left button on the steering wheel. And now you can use the right button to adjust your cruise control speed vs having to use the display screen.


Yup - we clarified somewhere else forgot to come back here and clean that up. This is much cleaner!


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Keep in mind folks, many of these functions will also probably be voice controlled at some point as well. We have yet to see hardly any of the voice commands updated yet.

Dan


----------



## Vladimír Michálek (Sep 24, 2017)

I'd like to mention that this particular change is more like a sign of too early release with unfinished software that's being finished on the go - a backlog item that has just risen to the queue head, instead of a new feature that was conceived during last month.
I mean, it's a cheap to develop, major functionality, and totally obvious. The big question is why wasn't this released in December.


----------



## Audrey (Aug 2, 2017)

We also got notified (via the app) that our update is ready. A fun Friday evening activity.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Vladimír Michálek said:


> I'd like to mention that this particular change is more like a sign of too early release with unfinished software that's being finished on the go - a backlog item that has just risen to the queue head, instead of a new feature that was conceived during last month.
> I mean, it's a cheap to develop, major functionality, and totally obvious. The big question is why wasn't this released in December.


Because there was "another way" so having control in 2 places was lower priority than other items.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I would like to add with the right scroll wheel for AP speed, there is definitely a means for 5 MPH jumps in either direction but I haven’t mastered it yet


----------



## HansL (Mar 1, 2018)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Keep in mind folks, many of these functions will also probably be voice controlled at some point as well. We have yet to see hardly any of the voice commands updated yet.
> 
> Dan


Yeah - I tried the voice controls the other day. I requested to increase the temperature from 72 to 75, assuming the climate control would adjust up....instead, it turned on my seat heater - but didn't realize it until my a__ was cooking!


----------



## aquadoggie (Feb 23, 2018)

The lack of voice controls thus far is interesting. I'm really hoping for, and maybe this is a more complicated issue than it seems, since it has to do with bluetooth, but voice controlled texting. For example, "text wife: I'm on my way home" or somesuch.


----------



## Rhaekar (Mar 27, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I would like to add with the right scroll wheel for AP speed, there is definitely a means for 5 MPH jumps in either direction but I haven't mastered it yet


Do a quick scroll in either direction and it'll jump in increments of 5.


----------



## Ferd Ball (Aug 30, 2017)

Dan Detweiler said:


> I firmly believe that the ability to constantly upgrade, change, adjust, and generally improve the the driver experience in Tesla cars is the single most underestimated quality in the brand. ...


This is what I tell ICE'ers of the benefits of Tesla over anything else:
1) Over the air updates
2) Supercharger network
3) No dealers


----------



## Ferd Ball (Aug 30, 2017)

Also, most of these features were already present in my 10.5 version. Do they include them because some people skip versions?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

aquadoggie said:


> The lack of voice controls thus far is interesting. I'm really hoping for, and maybe this is a more complicated issue than it seems, since it has to do with bluetooth, but voice controlled texting. For example, "text wife: I'm on my way home" or somesuch.


I have that though... "Hey Siri..." right over the Bluetooth!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Ferd Ball said:


> Also, most of these features were already present in my 10.5 version. Do they include them because some people skip versions?


New in 12.1 was...

Autopilot speed and follow distance on the right scroll wheel

Mirrors and steering wheel to the left scroll wheel


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

aquadoggie said:


> So my question is will the right scroll wheel adjust my cruise speed even though I am non-EAP? Guess I'll find out soon enough.


Yup. It sure does. I tried it last night and it works great.....now if there was just a resume function.....Unless someone knows how to do that or if I am missing something.


----------



## GeoffnotJeff (Sep 12, 2017)

Ugh the day after I get 12.1, 14.1 starts rolling out on ev-fw. These threads are dying faster than fruit flies!


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

GeoffnotJeff said:


> Ugh the day after I get 12.1, 14.1 starts rolling out on ev-fw. These threads are dying faster than fruit flies!


I cant keep up with all these...what is in 14.1?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

LUXMAN said:


> I cant keep up with all these...what is in 14.1?


on ev-fw.com it is listed as "MCU1 New browser", so very likely a Model S/X specific update for those with the older MCU hardware.


----------



## GeoffnotJeff (Sep 12, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> on ev-fw.com it is listed as "MCU1 New browser", so very likely a Model S/X specific update for those with the older MCU hardware.


It's on 1 Model 3 car according to ev-fw. 14.1 vs 14 for S/X.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

unless someone here has this release on their own car, please carry on with the 2018.12.1 conversation here in the 2018.12.1 thread


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

Was this always here? Auto park ready when putting in reverse? I probably never noticed cause the situation wasn't right for it?


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

So has any one else who uses USB playback found the resume feature back to completely broken on this update? Until this update I had it reliably resuming from where it left off as long as I woke up the car via pre-warming before I went out to it, but after the new update it has defaulted back to looking at my phone for music even when I do wake it up first :-(


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Yesterday at a shopping center I used the auto perpendicular parking feature. 
What was surprising was how far past the spot I pulled before I got the P.
The manual says "a full car length," but that's really far (like, two or three spots away).
But it once again worked well.


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

Owners of the Model S/X in general have expressed very positive EAP improvements in their recent upgrades. My question for this thread is do we believe that 2018.12.1 is comparable in EAP performance to the Model S/X or is that improvement still to come in a future upgrade? Fairly new Model 3 owner but have been very disappointed in EAP based on the substantial positive feedback from S/X owners. I'm hoping that perhaps we don't have the latest EAP improvements on 12.1 and they are still to come.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

EDH said:


> Owners of the Model S/X in general have expressed very positive EAP improvements in their recent upgrades. My question for this thread is do we believe that 2018.12.1 is comparable in EAP performance to the Model S/X or is that improvement still to come in a future upgrade? Fairly new Model 3 owner but have been very disappointed in EAP based on the substantial positive feedback from S/X owners. I'm hoping that perhaps we don't have the latest EAP improvements on 12.1 and they are still to come.


Who is disappointed with EAP on Model 3?

With 10.5 EAP became excellent and with 12.1 speed/cruise follow became "the way it should have been".

To be honest though, I have enjoyed since day 1 and have really really really (did I say really) started enjoying it with 10.5 (mostly for the smooth lane changes).


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Who is disappointed with EAP on Model 3?
> 
> With 10.5 EAP became excellent and with 12.1 speed/cruise follow became "the way it should have been".
> 
> To be honest though, I have enjoyed since day 1 and have really really really (did I say really) started enjoying it with 10.5 (mostly for the smooth lane changes).


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

Granted it has been with limited usage but on my 8 mile highway commute to work I have to take over at every exit (x3) if I am in the right hand lane. It wants to exit. And when I approach a car ahead it suddenly slows down so much I worry about getting rear ended. Distance setting at 4. Only have 350 miles so hoping it will improve with more driving time.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

EDH said:


> My question for this thread is do we believe that 2018.12.1 is comparable in EAP performance to the Model S/X or is that improvement still to come in a future upgrade?


I could be wrong, but my impression is the EAP between the SX and 3 are identical with the exception of how to increase/reduce speeds between the two styles of interfaces, but not actual driving performance. The question has always been how EAP in any of the models compares to the original Mobileye AP1.


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

EDH said:


> Granted it has been with limited usage but on my 8 mile highway commute to work I have to take over at every exit (x3) if I am in the right hand lane. It wants to exit. And when I approach a car ahead it suddenly slows down so much I worry about getting rear ended. Distance setting at 4. Only have 350 miles so hoping it will improve with more driving time.


Autopilot on my Model 3 just calibrated yesterday and I admittedly have very limited experience with it so far, but I have a similar observation, it works great in every lane except the right lane. When ever there is an on ramp and the lane widens for cars entering to merge instead of staying near the left line as a human driver would do EAP wants to stay in the center of the merge lane potentially cutting people off. I noticed in one wide off ramp it felt like it was following the right line instead f the left and wanted to exit. Perhaps mine is still calibrating and this will improve


----------



## OneSixtyToOne (Apr 17, 2017)

Ken Voss said:


> Autopilot on my Model 3 just calibrated yesterday and I admittedly have very limited experience with it so far, but I have a similar observation, it works great in every lane except the right lane. When ever there is an on ramp and the lane widens for cars entering to merge instead of staying near the left line as a human driver would do EAP wants to stay in the center of the merge lane potentially cutting people off. I noticed in one wide off ramp it felt like it was following the right line instead f the left and wanted to exit. Perhaps mine is still calibrating and this will improve


Must have been designed for So Cal, where it seems everyone always dives in the number 1 lane.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

so I noticed my battery drain has gone up dramatically since this update, about 10 miles a day vs 5... anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

relidtm said:


> so I noticed my battery drain has gone up dramatically since this update, about 10 miles a day vs 5... anyone else experiencing this?


Mine was up on 10.5, now back down with 12.1 as far as I can tell. 
The vampire drain thread details my ups and downs


----------

